# problem with purple heart



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

I built this small box with purple heart sides and birds eye maple top, corner keys and bottom. The purple heart finished with white streaks in the grain. It seems to be sanding dust that wouldn't come out. 

I used a vacume and rag and then tried a damp rag but still had it in the grain. What did I do wrong?

This was also my first try at hinges. those came out fairly well thoug I had a couple blow outs on the purple heart. One I fixed and the other I couldn't find the sliver so I left it. 

Purple heart seems to be fairly brittle.

Thanks for the help 
Mike

Not shure why my pics are coming out blurry. I will work on that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike


Nice job, most hinges can make or break a neat box or to say the look of one.you may want to take a look at the hnges below, very easy to put in and you can't see them almost and they are only about a buck each.
I have 6 types and they do work well.. note don't buy the blade and the arbor from Rockler get it from Grizzly at about 1/3 price.

Brass-Plated Small-Box Kerf-Cut Hinge - Rockler Woodworking Tools

======



awoodnut said:


> I built this small box with purple heart sides and birds eye maple top, corner keys and bottom. The purple heart finished with white streaks in the grain. It seems to be sanding dust that wouldn't come out.
> 
> I used a vacume and rag and then tried a damp rag but still had it in the grain. What did I do wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike,

Purpleheart is very difficult to finish especially if you use an oil based finish. The grain is very finicky and gets blotchy. You're much better off using a wipe on poly or shellac and pass on the oil. Checkout the Purpleheart box I made in the "Show and Tell" section, it's finished with Super blond shellac.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

BJ I have been looking at those hinges I just havn't bit the bullet and bought the little saw blade yet. I like the fact that they don't become the focas of the project and disapear more.

Joe I used a wipe on poly for the top cote but I had applied a min wax natural oil to pop the grain a little. I will play with the rags and see if that was it. 

Thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here's a post you may want to read about them.Cory and I got into them about the same time, I think you will see a link to the blade and the arbor.
Also the little saw blades for the Dremel works very well with them.a Amazon item at..5.50 each if I recall..

For the router table
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slitting-Saw-Arbor/G1438

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/3622-barbed-hinges.html

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ls&field-keywords=dremel+saw+blades&x=11&y=15

or you can go this way
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-670-Mi...ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1267722436&sr=1-9
=======



awoodnut said:


> BJ I have been looking at those hinges I just havn't bit the bullet and bought the little saw blade yet. I like the fact that they don't become the focas of the project and disapear more.
> 
> Joe I used a wipe on poly for the top cote but I had applied a min wax natural oil to pop the grain a little. I will play with the rags and see if that was it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

here's a little show and tell,,if you don't want to do it free hand ,the little Dremel router table works well for that job, I have the VS Dremel but I use the router speed control on this setup no need to burn of the saw blades at high speed..
I do stack up two blades if doing hardwood/MDF stock or real thin stock, the little barbs do like to split the thin stock easy so I just make the slot a bit wider and use a drop of super glue to lock them in.

You can also use the blade to put in a small pocket hole for the barrel of the hinge if you want to ..

Hope this helps a little bit..

Amazon.com: dremel router table US Home Improvement

=====
====


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

So do you use glue to secure as well? Or do the feet dig in?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Feet ?, the one way barbs dig in as well but not as deep, with the one blade slot they don't come out so it's a one shot thing.  they will move from side to side to get them to line up but they don't pull out.

====



Cocheseuga said:


> So do you use glue to secure as well? Or do the feet dig in?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Feet, barbs, fingers...

I'll have to keep these in mind, thanks.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

BJ 

does the grizzly arber fit in a router?

I will have to go with that type of set up as I have the machines to make it work now. I can't justify the cost of a dremel and table now plus a whole new line of bits.

When you cut for the hinge do you always have a saw cut that goes past the edge of the hinge and is visable?

Thanks for all the information and the picture show. I appreciate the time

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Yes, the Grizzy arbor fits in the router, plus they have the saw blades also.(slit blades)

"visable " no not always, in the test part below is was just a quick slot if you take your time and just use one blade it's hard to see the slot.

See the PDF on Rockler's web site...what it can look like if done right.
Also see Corey's post about pen boxes.

" Description
A very versatile tool that helps adapt your slitting saws to a variety of machines. 1/2" shank fits all standard chucks and *collets*. 
Will take slitting saws with 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 7/8", and 1" arbor holes."

=========



awoodnut said:


> BJ
> 
> does the grizzly arber fit in a router?
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just for kicks here's some more shots 
Just some of many things you can do with the arbor from Grizzy, why pay 80 bucks plus just to spin a blade to put in biscuits for only 10 bucks it can be done very easy on the router table,it puts most biscuits machines to shame..
Plus if you make many boxes like I do you can pickup blades to cut off the top very easy and safe, all that's need is a sub fence with a slot in it for the blade..
The picture below is a blade from HF for only one buck made just for biscuits.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=======


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Just some of many things you can do with the arbor from Grizzy, why pay 80 bucks plus just to spin a blade to put in biscuits for only 10 bucks it can be done very easy on the router table,it puts most biscuits machines to shame..


Too funny...
That contraption looks dangerous as hell. Get a real biscuit joiner if you want to do biscuit joinery. It will have a retractable carbide blade for safety and most will have dust collection. 
If you want to install those barbed hinges, Rockler and Woodcraft sell the CORRECT arbor and blade to mount in your drill press. Check out Doug Stowe's website, he'll show you how to make a jig to safely cut the slots for the hinges.
p.s. Those hinges require a chamfer and rabbit cut to provide clearance for the hinge and act as a stop for the top.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

"CORRECT arbor "
Look at the arbors one in the same,ones sales for 26 bucks and one sales for 9 bucks from Grizzly.

"biscuit joiner" I have 3 of them and the router table will put them all to shame,on the router table you can slow the blade down that's makes it a lot safer in many ways.

" hinges require a chamfer" not always a little pocket hole for the barrel will do the trick just fine that can be put in place with a router bit in the router table.

" dust collection" you have one on the router table the norm.

" retractable carbide blade " the blade is just like any router bit in the table, care must be taken when the blade/bit is running..

" drill press" no need for a jig on the press when the router can do the job very easy and safe.

========






jmg1017 said:


> Too funny...
> That contraption looks dangerous as hell. Get a real biscuit joiner if you want to do biscuit joinery. It will have a retractable carbide blade for safety and most will have dust collection.
> If you want to install those barbed hinges, Rockler and Woodcraft sell the CORRECT arbor and blade to mount in your drill press. Check out Doug Stowe's website, he'll show you how to make a jig to safely cut the slots for the hinges.
> p.s. Those hinges require a chamfer and rabbit cut to provide clearance for the hinge and act as a stop for the top.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Using a damp cloth may have also been your undoing. This raises the grain and that would have made the dust removal even more difficult. I would have suggested steel wool and a tack cloth.


----------

